# It's a sad day. I have to sell my FUJI SL-1



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

I have chosen to pay some bills & sell my FUJI SL-1 after only having it a few weeks.

If any of you are interested in giving it a good home, check it out:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php/product/16371


----------

